# Buckin Billy Ray



## osb_mail (Apr 9, 2016)

Hey check out Buckin Billy Ray on You Tube.He some videos with old saws(one of a old homelite getting ran for the frist time).Also a lot of firewood splitting, tree felling and climbing.


----------



## Firewood Fanatic (Apr 10, 2016)

Billy lives 10 minutes from me, some great vids of west coast tree work. Especially the 32" bar on a walkerized 372!!!


----------



## osb_mail (Apr 10, 2016)

He got some videos with bob walker a old chainsaw tuning master.Billy seems like pretty interesting guy.


----------



## Firewood Fanatic (Apr 10, 2016)

Yes he does, I have seen him around a few times, seems to love what he is doing. I buy all my chainsaw stuff from Walker's too, they are a great saw shop, obviously very knowledgeable and good people too!


----------



## BenK (Apr 10, 2016)

+1 on checking him out. Really seems like a knowledgable guy, and a musician to boot!!! 

He puts together some top notch videos.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Apr 10, 2016)

Link?


----------



## Guido Salvage (Apr 10, 2016)

ValleyFirewood said:


> Link?



Are you that lazy or just so inept that you can't type "Buckin Billy Ray" in the search bar of YouTube?


----------



## osb_mail (Apr 10, 2016)

Yeah just type in Buckin Billy Ray in you tube there is a bunch of chainsaw videos.


----------



## ckliff (Apr 10, 2016)

osb_mail said:


> Yeah just type in Buckin Billy Ray in you tube there is a bunch of chainsaw videos.



https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=Buckin+Billy+Ray

There. Fixed it fer ya.


----------



## osb_mail (Apr 10, 2016)

Thanks


----------



## mortalitool (Jan 4, 2017)

Buckin is a heck of a good guy. 

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## BenK (Jan 4, 2017)

He's got some merch out too that looks pretty sweet too. 
That old mac 10-10 in some of his newer vids runs pretty stout.


----------



## Andrew W. (Jan 4, 2017)

osb_mail said:


> Hey check out Buckin Billy Ray on You Tube.He some videos with old saws(one of a old homelite getting ran for the frist time).Also a lot of firewood splitting, tree felling and climbing.


Love that guys videos


----------



## SS Sniper (Jan 4, 2017)

Seems like a good hearted guy that loves what he does. Looks like he enjoys his channel/people on YouTube just as much. 

I watch a video every now and then. I especially like the older saws he runs. It's interesting to see what they can do and not too many people have the content he does with the saws he has.


----------



## Andrew W. (Jan 4, 2017)

SS Sniper said:


> Seems like a good hearted guy that loves what he does. Looks like he enjoys his channel/people on YouTube just as much.
> 
> I watch a video every now and then. I especially like the older saws he runs. It's interesting to see what they can do and not too many people have the content he does with the saws he has.


That man can file a chain awfully quick too.
And I agree, he's is very passionate about his occupation, and axe restoration, music and all sorts of stuff, seems like a cool dude.


----------



## Griffdog1 (Jan 5, 2017)

As an Australian who happens to like old Mccullochs I find his stuff really interesting. He has a great mix of stuff and rather than being "how too" videos, I seem to learn a lot just by watching him work. He seems a genuinely "soulful" kind of guy and you have to love that his investment of time and energy into his channel seems to be paying off. I really love hearing about his part of the world and meeting the people there as well.


----------



## Westboastfaller (Jan 5, 2017)

@Woos31 was telling me about him.
I guess he is from my town Nanaimo that I was raised in. I'll check him out


----------



## mgr (Jan 5, 2017)

In new videos he runs some Walker ********. Really good videos on chain sharpening.


----------



## Westboastfaller (Jan 5, 2017)

I listened to him for about 2 minutes and he's an East coaster plant. to my town I'm from


----------



## Andrew W. (Jan 5, 2017)

Griffdog1 said:


> As an Australian who happens to like old Mccullochs I find his stuff really interesting. He has a great mix of stuff and rather than being "how too" videos, I seem to learn a lot just by watching him work. He seems a genuinely "soulful" kind of guy and you have to love that his investment of time and energy into his channel seems to be paying off. I really love hearing about his part of the world and meeting the people there as well.[/Q
> makes me wonder how much further chainsaws would go minus the EPA regulation, because the old mccullochs grunt hard through wood, along with many others I am sure,


----------



## deelgaarddevil (Jan 5, 2017)

I have watched him for almost a year now, the best thing me made is his own woodman song that he uses in his yt videos ! 


Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-A510F met Tapatalk


----------



## big hank (Jan 5, 2017)

I love buckin


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jan 5, 2017)

Guido Salvage said:


> Are you that lazy or just so inept that you can't type "Buckin Billy Ray" in the search bar of YouTube?


Does anyone have a link yet? Lol


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jan 5, 2017)

Never mind, I found the link.


----------



## BenK (Jan 5, 2017)

I buckin love sausage links


----------



## Woos31 (Jan 6, 2017)

Westboastfaller said:


> @Woos31 was telling me about him.
> I guess he is from my town Nanaimo that I was raised in. I'll check him out


I really enjoy watching Buckin's videos and the message he has for everyone. Hope winter is treating you nicely Jamie


----------



## Cycledude (Jan 6, 2017)

I wonder about the roof on the building he works in, looks very big and flat, maybe they don't get much snow there ?


----------



## Inky (Jan 8, 2017)

There was mention that Vancouver island doesn't get much snow except for the mountains- and I'd reckon that room is the garage under a house or something similar. It's not insulated by the looks of things


----------



## Kensie1988 (Jan 9, 2017)

I love the video where the bucks then 4' log with his Pro 10-10 all handfiled, that thing just kept chewing, even when he buried it! Makes me want a pro 10-10


----------



## Marshy (Jan 23, 2017)

I've been watching lately, lots to learn from and fun to watch. I might have to subscribe in an attempt to keep up. Lots of great content.


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Jan 23, 2017)

Really good stuff on several levels for me..., mainly how genuine the guy is regardless of what the particular vid is about. Loves his old Macs and uses em as they were intended to be used, sharpens a mean chain, has a good message and mantra with his channel, can't spell or punctuate for $hit and makes no apologies for his shortcomings, is sharing his life's experience with the whole world, plays a mean harp / is a decent drummer, and he's in a band........, with his Mom! What's not to like?

I subbed to his channel 2500 subscribers ago after running across it looking for old McCulloch videos, which was in November. His only problem is how much run he' s getting in such a short time. I hope it doesn't go to his head and he loses focus or gets too wrapped up in it. The whole BBR thing would lose the reason folks find him inspiring and entertaining..., and that would be a shame. (Sorta like way too many folks around here over the years.)

Stay genuine, Buckin'.


----------



## Germansteel (Jan 23, 2017)

BenK said:


> He's got some merch out too that looks pretty sweet too.
> That old mac 10-10 in some of his newer vids runs pretty stout.


He's got a new design going on merch thats coming out soon that I am pretty excited about.


----------



## Marshy (Jan 23, 2017)

Germansteel said:


> He's got a new design going on merch thats coming out soon that I am pretty excited about.


Do you have a link to his site for merch? I googled it and couldn't find it. Don't know what I'm doing wrong. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Germansteel (Jan 23, 2017)

Marshy said:


> Do you have a link to his site for merch? I googled it and couldn't find it. Don't know what I'm doing wrong. Thanks in advance.


https://squareup.com/store/buckins-chop-shop


----------



## Marshy (Jan 23, 2017)

This whole time I thought he was selling axes out of his site.


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Jan 24, 2017)

The Chop Shop site itself has only been up for a short time (a coupla weeks). His ax sales have pretty much been spontaneous via the YouTube channel contacts and side correspondence as was his merchandise as he rolled out the various offerings. Has a local buddy who will prototype anything to gauge interest level and will do limited production runs to see how something is received before committing to large quantities. Cool arrangement. And BBR is still his own packing and shipping guy last time I saw any update on that...., and behind on his axes since demand has gone through the roof since just before the holidays. Busy man.


----------



## Woos31 (Mar 7, 2017)

Marshy said:


> I've been watching lately, lots to learn from and fun to watch. I might have to subscribe in an attempt to keep up. Lots of great content.


I'm subscribed to his channel and even then it's hard to keep up with that guy lol. I enjoy that he's a real person that has lived through real injuries which taught him to be the guy you see now, hard not to like a positive guy like that


----------



## Marshy (Mar 7, 2017)

Woos31 said:


> I'm subscribed to his channel and even then it's hard to keep up with that guy lol. I enjoy that he's a real person that has lived through real injuries which taught him to be the guy you see now, hard not to like a positive guy like that


I did subscribe btw. Same user name too.


----------



## Woos31 (Mar 7, 2017)

Marshy said:


> I did subscribe btw. Same user name too.


10-4, I enjoy the heck outta that guy but like I say for me anyway it's hard to keep up with him and all the content he puts out lol.


----------



## raumati01 (Mar 7, 2017)

Thanks for posting this up its great stuff and he seems like a cool guy 

Here's hoping he doesn't go down the same path as Wranglerstar though.


----------



## raumati01 (Mar 7, 2017)

Working my way through a few of his videos now, my mrs thinks I'm working on the house.


----------



## svk (Mar 7, 2017)

I was watching one of his videos and my wife heard his funky Canadian accent and asked me if it was some kind of joke. (People often mock the Minnesotan accent and it sounds Canadian).

His axe "sales" are actually old axe heads that he found at garage sales and rehung, correct?

He seems like a good guy with a really kooky sense of humor.


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Mar 7, 2017)

He's an artisan when it comes to axe restoration. The old heads are highly sought after and he's acquired a ton of em. His handle craftsmanship is exceptional..., just _slightly_ beyond re-hanging an old garage sale head!


----------



## svk (Mar 7, 2017)

Right of course. He also does his custom handle finishing technique!


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Mar 7, 2017)

Loves that Watco oil, doesn't he? Hahaha!


----------



## svk (Mar 7, 2017)

Love those Macs of his, they really pull.


----------



## Marshy (Nov 9, 2017)

Live chat going down right now guys, come join.


----------



## 661Joe (Nov 9, 2017)

I have a few axes from him all workes of art. I use it every day. Thats a 32 inch Handel


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Nov 9, 2017)

That's a nice one, Joe. Looks like you know how to use it too (by the looks of the handle). I've bopped in and out of today's live feed already. May check back in a little later if it's still rolling. Firewood needs brought in first.

And I see you're pretty active over there these days, Marshy. I've been subbed for a little over a year...., 'bout 8000 subs ago. Pretty amazing growth of the channel since.
Hope the rapid success doesn't distort the charm and 'genuine' aspect of the Buckin' experience though. The original intimacy and personal feel of the whole dynamic is giving way to what seems to be more of a free-form flow that also brings with it some of the things that actually detract from the very reasons for the channel's success. Will be interesting to see the continued evolution..., and if it becomes more and more mercenary as a means to an end of something I don't believe Billy Ray ever thought he'd have any part of.

Me, I just lay low and try to stay outta the way while enjoying what I can when I can. Chimed in a time or two but felt pretty awkward considering I'm old enough to remember when the screen was black, the cursor was green, and Pong was _the_ video game.


----------



## 661Joe (Nov 9, 2017)

PogoInTheWoods said:


> That's a nice one, Joe. Looks like you know how to use it too (by the looks of the handle). I've bopped in and out of today's live feed already. May check back in a little later if it's still rolling. Firewood needs brought in first.
> 
> And I see you're pretty active over there these days, Marshy. I've been subbed for a little over a year...., 'bout 8000 subs ago. Pretty amazing growth of the channel since.
> Hope the rapid success doesn't distort the charm and 'genuine' aspect of the Buckin' experience though. The original intimacy and personal feel of the whole dynamic is giving way to what seems to be more of a free-form flow that also brings with it some of the things that actually detract from the very reasons for the channel's success. Will be interesting to see the continued evolution..., and if it becomes more and more mercenary as a means to an end of something I don't believe Billy Ray ever thought he'd have any part of.
> ...


Yea i split EVERYTHING by hand so ive swong and axe ALOT. I use it to split and bang wedges. Its a solid axe worth the wait and every penny. From a good guy... GET THE GULLET!


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Nov 9, 2017)

That's how I came across BBR...., Googling how to tighten up my free hand filing. First vid I saw of his was the one where he's touching up a chain on the tailgate explaining 'the boat', then the other early one where he really went off on all the idiotic vids floating around on the subject of hand filing. I was sold right then and there. Loved the guy's attitude and no B.S. enthusiasm. When I found out he was also into the Macs, that pretty much put him over the top for me. The enthusiasm and positivity is certainly contagious, not to mention his mad game with slingin' a saw and his artistry with the axes. My sharpening was pretty good but got way better after watching a few more of his sharpening vids. Just gave me more confidence after completely blowing away all the silly myths. Was already using the Husky raker gauge he uses so was halfway there!

Took a minute to go find the vids. Priceless. 




​


----------



## Marshy (Nov 9, 2017)

Yeah, been hanging around and hitting the chat. Quite a few guys from here and the other site that join in. That live video was a big success I'd say. 
It's too bad the comments go by so quickly.


----------



## svk (Nov 9, 2017)

I haven't had the time to follow him lately. He's a good guy and funny as heck to listen to.


----------



## middleagemutant (Nov 10, 2017)

Have watched his videos for a while seems like a good dude never bashes on others always pretty positive


----------



## svk (Nov 10, 2017)

svk said:


> I haven't had the time to follow him lately. He's a good guy and funny as heck to listen to.


Can't remember if I've posted this before but I was listening to him one time and my wife asked if it was a spoof because his west coast Canadian accent is so thick. I said no they just sound like that out there. (And people think we talk funny being from MN)


----------



## JDMiller (Nov 10, 2017)

What part of Canada does he live?


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Nov 10, 2017)

Vancouver Island B.C.


----------



## Westboastfaller (Nov 10, 2017)

Yeah Nanaimo BC,Vancouver Island
South island, east side.
He mentioned where he was raised up I missed it? I tried to go back to it but the internet wasn't cooperating.


----------



## svk (Nov 10, 2017)

I do not recall where but I heard that one too.


----------



## Westboastfaller (Nov 10, 2017)

svk said:


> Can't remember if I've posted this before but I was listening to him one time and my wife asked if it was a spoof because his west coast Canadian accent is so thick. I said no they just sound like that out there. (And people think we talk funny being from MN)


Eh buddy, wo you talkin' about eh?


svk said:


> I do not recall where but I heard that one too.


 I went over it a few times and It glitched out the second two times. He has definitely been on the island most of is adult life but I would put money on it that he's from the Maritime's. Prince Edward Island (PEI), New Brunswick, Cape Brenton Islands or Nova Scotia?
He definitely has some Vancouver Island lingo going on too.
It can be very fast and you skip half the words. I didn't realize until I got a smart phone and started writing, which I hadn't done since school (about 28 yrs. I would write whole paragraphs and had to edit it out because I had no idea what I just wrote. Lol. I still have the tendency to write how I speak and constantly have to add 2,3 & four letters words.
French Canadians have said they had a hard time with understanding 'some people' from the island.


----------



## Westboastfaller (Nov 10, 2017)

It's just before 103 and he is saying I grew up in (What i ca) wahtica?
I couldn't get anything on it?


----------



## Trx250r180 (Nov 11, 2017)

Why do Canadians get arvika 4.5 lb axes,and the us only gets 3 lb or lighter from hulz bruchs ? I am getting addicted to axes after watching his work.


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Nov 11, 2017)

He made some kind of announcement when he was in Sweden about extended Arvika availability in the U.S. I think it was actually when he was at the Hults Bruk facility.

And from everything I've come to understand, he's from Vancouver Island born and raised. Poor side of the tracks with his mom and brother and no dad..., which makes his story that much more extraordinary..., at least to me. The dude is a man's man by just about any standard and got it from somewhere.

As for the unusual accent beyond the regional dialect, he does occasionally slip into an alter ego character for turds and grins he calls 'Sven'. Quite a combination of accents from American Italian to a French Canadian/Euro mix. Certainly confusing if you just happen to stumble onto him while he's doing that character!


----------



## Trx250r180 (Nov 11, 2017)

Why is it 25 k to get a card that says you can fall trees ? No card needed in the states ,just have to know someone that will trust you here.


----------



## Westboastfaller (Nov 11, 2017)

You say something brother?
First off, IDK about the axes.
Or that particular brand. It was hard for years to get a 5lb. I don't think I have seen a 4lb that your guys get.
I've had piece's welded on the side of the 3.5 head to make 4ish lb. Makes a nice difference so then I can shorten the handle and make it the exact same again odd? Weird? I just call it a style. Yeah it gives me the same clout on a short handle. With the longer handle in a cross draw sheafe it gets caught up in the branches of the tree or two above when limbing the bottom tree. It can be a long way down off the bottom side. If I manage to stay on, I may have still thrown my saw off to save myself. Any suggestions? Quit while I'm ahead maybe? Lol

About the $25,000? I think Shane payed $30,000 getting on a few years back now. Looks like it's coming to an end. There is also such thing as "safe certified" companies that of course consists of registration and paying a fee then self auditing the activities and sending in paperwork for three years. So Safe certified companies will be doing their in-house training soon of the BC forest Saftey Training standard. This means it will be like pre 2005. Training to be a Faller will be hand picked again and not who has money. What a ridiculous money grab. There has been a shortage. Some union 'want adds' seem to never come down.
All have a 5 yrs West coast cedar country policy though. I suppose eventually there may be "less demand" (more competitive) and rates may even come down.
No buying yourself in anymore. Work your way up like the old days.

It will be pretty hard to be a coast faller unless you are a coast logger first.


----------



## 46 Poulan (Nov 12, 2017)

661Joe said:


> I have a few axes from him all workes of art. I use it every day. Thats a 32 inch Handel View attachment 611739
> View attachment 611740


 Pecan tree--those are highly valuable ---David--southwest ga. pecan capital of the world--Albany Ga.


----------



## svk (Nov 12, 2017)

Sven is hilarious. 

When Billy talks about "wodka" it's great. When Sven talks about wodca it's even better LMAO.


----------



## Westboastfaller (Nov 12, 2017)

Westboastfaller said:


> I listened to him for about 2 minutes and he's an East coaster plant. to my town I'm from


^ I remember the night I posted this,
I was too tired to watch but my immediate impression was of him being originally from one of the Maritime provinces. As it has been pointed out, he is not, but raised in Yellow point VI BC. Basically in
Ladysmith. Not my favorite person raised in "Ladysmith". Sorry Billy, That belongs to Pamela Anderson. She even went back and bought a 5 acre waterfront there and was going to (or did) turn it into a resort..



As for his accent? it sounds very Irish influenced to me much like the east coast. Perhaps his Mother is from there, or Ireland?
I remember walking home one day after the bus dropped us off with my Sister and Neighbor from school.
Our families were both from the UK and he asked us If we talk with a English accent to our parents. We both answer No..of course not. He said well I do.. ..as soon as I walk in the door.
He starts in with this thick accent as he's pretending they're greeting him at the doorway.
I think we fell over laughing in the street...lol
Our three cousins all have a transatlantic accent
but not my Sister & I.

We talk a lot flatter here, like Billy does often but he gets pitchy and pronounces some words different..
A couple of times when he said the "four" in 394 my ears perked right up. It wasn't everytime either.

In the Shaw TV interview above nearing the end when he is talking about when he was hurt, It seems very apparent to me. I'm sure if my Parents heard him they would say definitely! 
If anyone gets a chance ask on my behalf, would be cool.
If not I guess I should.
Is there an email question line I can send to?


----------



## Marshy (Nov 14, 2017)

@Landfillrat


----------



## Westboastfaller (Nov 14, 2017)

Westboastfaller said:


> As for his accent? it sounds very Irish influenced to me much like the east coast. Perhaps his Mother is from there, or Ireland?


*Update
I think it was the next day, I thought I would search through the band name "plum chutney" ( that he plays in with his Mother) and see what came up. Sure enough, there was I Shaw TV interview on her.
I would get to hear her speak and


----------



## osb_mail (Nov 14, 2017)

He had a couple hundred subs when I started this thread cool to see it still going.Go buckin


----------



## Westboastfaller (Nov 14, 2017)

.... continued ^^^
Very much to my surprise, she has no accent at all.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Nov 14, 2017)

Westboastfaller said:


> .... continued ^^^
> Very much to my surprise, she has no accent at all.


I went to Victoria for a day trip ,i was saying aye after my sentence s for a week after i got home. Just being there the accidents stick to you like rubber on glue.


----------



## Westboastfaller (Nov 14, 2017)

Trx250r180 said:


> I went to Victoria for a day trip ,i was saying aye after my sentence s for a week after i got home. Just being there the accidents stick to you like rubber on glue.


 haha...that's funny. 
One day is not much time to see Victoria.
The only time I caught the boat over was in '83 when we used to circuit race bathtubs and there was one race in Bremerton. We had to take another boat to Bremerton.
I got 8th and it was sponsored by the Legion post 149 I believe it was.
I was 15 drinking in there 'all night'
Lol. Lots of fun.


----------



## Jacob J. (Nov 14, 2017)

I've always liked Buckin' Billy Ray. My Arborist buddies don't think much of his channel though...


----------



## jmaas283 (Nov 15, 2017)

* Axe sharpening* 
Anyone know if or what video he shows how he sharpens his axe, I remember seeing one where he took a grinder to the edge and then got his stone out but the scene changed. Looking for some input on hand sharpening for a newbie axe addict, anyone use a leather strop to finish the edge? Maybe I should start a separate thread? Thank you


----------



## 661Joe (Nov 15, 2017)

jmaas283 said:


> * Axe sharpening*
> Anyone know if or what video he shows how he sharpens his axe, I remember seeing one where he took a grinder to the edge and then got his stone out but the scene changed. Looking for some input on hand sharpening for a newbie axe addict, anyone use a leather strop to finish the edge? Maybe I should start a separate thread? Thank you


Comment and ask him to make a video would you like me to call him and see of he will?


----------



## jmaas283 (Nov 15, 2017)

Maybe we both could ask haha. Thank you


----------



## 661Joe (Nov 15, 2017)

jmaas283 said:


> Maybe we both could ask haha. Thank you


Im texting him now he said he will see what he can do.


----------



## Marshy (Nov 15, 2017)

Jacob J. said:


> I've always liked Buckin' Billy Ray. My Arborist buddies don't think much of his channel though...


Tell them to check out August Hunicke.


----------



## 661Joe (Nov 15, 2017)

Marshy said:


> Tell them to check out August Hunicke.


August has some incredible vids as well buckin knows his stuff hands down ive seen him move tree's like most sane people wouldn't even think about doing. Hes a faller and an old school climber that i know can hang with the best. He's a pro you can't even say otherwise.


----------



## Jacob J. (Nov 15, 2017)

Marshy said:


> Tell them to check out August Hunicke.



My two buddies have climbed with August- my one buddy is a judge at the regional climbing competitions in Portland, OR and Seattle, WA. August has placed in the past at both. 

I met him years ago at the Portland climbing expo- he's one of the sharpest tree guys I've ever chatted with.


----------



## TimberWolf530 (Nov 15, 2017)

I started watching his Youtube videos just a couple of months ago. Seems like a good guy who loves his work.......and his yellow saws.


----------



## Landfillrat (Nov 29, 2017)

Yes indeed he loves his yellow saws he's a good man spread the news about the channel.


----------



## kevin j (Nov 29, 2017)

His yellow sws seem to run really clean and lot faster than most old macs. I suspect they have had some work.
He had interview with Mr. Walker, really interesting talk and history.


----------



## 661Joe (Nov 30, 2017)

kevin j said:


> His yellow sws seem to run really clean and lot faster than most old macs. I suspect they have had some work.
> He had interview with Mr. Walker, really interesting talk and history.


GET THE GULLET has so much to do with it


----------



## Marshy (Jan 25, 2018)

Anyone happen to have his address? Can you please PM me.

Edit: all set, thanks.


----------



## TheDarkLordChinChin (Oct 1, 2019)

So how many of you guys have been to Buckinstock? I'm hoping to go next year if I can afford it.


----------



## Kensie1988 (Oct 1, 2019)

TheDarkLordChinChin said:


> So how many of you guys have been to Buckinstock? I'm hoping to go next year if I can afford it.


Marshy had, he went this year, I'll be there next year.

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## MontanaResident (Oct 1, 2019)

TheDarkLordChinChin said:


> So how many of you guys have been to Buckinstock? I'm hoping to go next year if I can afford it.



I watched in on YT. Looked like fun. The guy is legit and anybody could learn a lot from him.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Oct 1, 2019)

TheDarkLordChinChin said:


> So how many of you guys have been to Buckinstock? I'm hoping to go next year if I can afford it.


I was there last year, but missed it this time around. Billy's a good dude in my book.


----------



## TheDarkLordChinChin (Oct 2, 2019)

Wonder how many saws they will let my bring on the plane if I manage to go next year...


----------



## Brent Nowell (Oct 2, 2019)

Watching his videos he taught me how to file free hand with no guide. It took a very long time and when I got confused about something I would keep going back to the video. Now I got it and free hand all my chains except the milling ones. 

Funny thing is that I can keep a better and more consistent angle free handing than I ever could with a file guide!!! Go figure


----------



## MontanaResident (Oct 2, 2019)

Brent Nowell said:


> Watching his videos he taught me how to file free hand with no guide. It took a very long time and when I got confused about something I would keep going back to the video. Now I got it and free hand all my chains except the milling ones.
> 
> Funny thing is that I can keep a better and more consistent angle free handing than I ever could with a file guide!!! Go figure



Me too. Also, he taught me about the rakers and the cutters, buckin the conventional wisdom HERE, that all the cutters had to be the same size. Buckin correctly points out that the cutters can be of different sizes, as long as the raker that proceeds it is of the proper depth. I got lots of push back when I started to repeat that HERE, but as of recently I see the people HERE are starting to understand that concept.


----------



## Brent Nowell (Oct 2, 2019)

Yes yes I have seen that transition Montana resident. But I will say, again, that the same cutter length absolutely matters for finish on a milling chain. This is the only time that I am very careful, you will get ripples if you do not keep them the same length. Some of the ripples can be as high as 1/4” which is a TON of hand planing or even machine planing when your slab is 10’X12”.

I was sharping my 20” full house chain two nights ago free hand, this was the first time I did not use a jig on this particular chain. Low and behold many cutters had angles that were lower than the recommended 30-35 degrees as indicated on the line of the top plate. Free handing I straightened them all out making a chain with cutters that all have a 30 degree angle which will cut crosscut faster


----------



## Kensie1988 (Oct 2, 2019)

Brent Nowell said:


> Yes yes I have seen that transition Montana resident. But I will say, again, that the same cutter length absolutely matters for finish on a milling chain. This is the only time that I am very careful, you will get ripples if you do not keep them the same length. Some of the ripples can be as high as 1/4” which is a TON of hand planing or even machine planing when your slab is 10’X12”.
> 
> I was sharping my 20” full house chain two nights ago free hand, this was the first time I did not use a jig on this particular chain. Low and behold many cutters had angles that were lower than the recommended 30-35 degrees as indicated on the line of the top plate. Free handing I straightened them all out making a chain with cutters that all have a 30 degree angle which will cut crosscut faster


I haven't run into that yet, I only seem to see ripples the more my chain dulls, what are your angles and what size chain are you using?

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDarkLordChinChin (Oct 2, 2019)

Could not agree more regards filing, the man is THE master. 
Him and Ironhorse Chainsaw are Gods in terms of sharpening.


----------



## full chizel (Oct 2, 2019)

I can't watch this guy. I saw the video about gullets and he repeats himself 100 times and stops talking mid sentence and then starts all over. He knows his stuff though.


----------



## Brent Nowell (Oct 2, 2019)

Kensie1988 said:


> I haven't run into that yet, I only seem to see ripples the more my chain dulls, what are your angles and what size chain are you using?
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


I am doing 5 degree top plate with a 0 degree down angle. Are you saying that cutter length does not affect rippling but it is something else?


----------



## Andyshine77 (Oct 2, 2019)

Brent Nowell said:


> I am doing 5 degree top plate with a 0 degree down angle. Are you saying that cutter length does not affect rippling but it is something else?


If the depth gauges are properly set the chain will cut, but it does affect how the chain cuts. Tooth width will vary from tooth to tooth, this effect how the kerf forms and how the chain moves side to side. It works, but not as efficiently, and the finish will look rough, this is one reason why race chains are stoned.[emoji111]


----------



## Kensie1988 (Oct 2, 2019)

Brent Nowell said:


> I am doing 5 degree top plate with a 0 degree down angle. Are you saying that cutter length does not affect rippling but it is something else?


Not sure, just saying I haven't experienced it yet with mine and I've milled through barbed wire before and the teeth were pretty bad when I got the setup, If I remember correctly all teeth were still pretty symmetrical though, but I am using a .404 grandberg chain powered by a MS880

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988 (Oct 2, 2019)

Andyshine77 said:


> If the depth gauges are properly set the chain will cut, but it does affect how the chain cuts. Tooth width will vary from tooth to tooth, this effect how the kerf forms and how the chain moves side to side. It works, but not as efficiently, and the finish will look rough, this is one reason why race chains are stoned.[emoji111]


Makes sense as to why mine isn't doing the same thing since granberg removes half of the first two cutters in a 4 cutter pattern

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## MontanaResident (Oct 2, 2019)

Andyshine77 said:


> If the depth gauges are properly set the chain will cut, but it does affect how the chain cuts. Tooth width will vary from tooth to tooth, this effect how the kerf forms and how the chain moves side to side. It works, but not as efficiently, and the finish will look rough, this is one reason why race chains are stoned.[emoji111]



My wood stove doesn't care or know anything about this.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Oct 2, 2019)

MontanaResident said:


> My wood stove doesn't care or know anything about this.


That's not what this is about. My work chains are just that. However there is no harm in discussing the fine details and learning how things truly work, it's not about being an elitist, it's knowledge.[emoji111]


----------



## Bob Hedgecutter (Oct 2, 2019)

661Joe said:


> August has some incredible vids as well buckin knows his stuff hands down ive seen him move tree's like most sane people wouldn't even think about doing. Hes a faller and an old school climber that i know can hang with the best. He's a pro you can't even say otherwise.



The thing about both August and Billy, they both recommend the others videos- so there is not much higher praise, where two guys at the top of their game, recognise each other for being good at what they do.
Billy might be a tad more old school, but I think if regulations were not as tight, August would be just as old fashioned in his tree work. 
And the climbers gear offered under the Monkey Beaver name- exceptional!


----------



## Bob Hedgecutter (Oct 2, 2019)

full chizel said:


> I can't watch this guy. I saw the video about gullets and he repeats himself 100 times and stops talking mid sentence and then starts all over. He knows his stuff though.



Try listening with your eyes and use the mute feature? Still a lot can be learned from his videos.

Maybe he likes to repeat a point many times in the hope that through repetition the point will finally sink in?


----------



## MontanaResident (Oct 2, 2019)

Bob Hedgecutter said:


> Try listening with your eyes and use the mute feature? Still a lot can be learned from his videos.
> 
> Maybe he likes to repeat a point many times in the hope that through repetition the point will finally sink in?



One can skip ahead too. The guy has 30 minute videos with about 5 minutes of useful information. Skip, skip, skip, oh, onto something new, now I watch again....


----------



## Bob Hedgecutter (Oct 2, 2019)

He is one of those guys you would like to meet one day, shake his hand and just sit a while and chew the fat. He has had some knocks and setbacks in life, perhaps that changed his attitude a little? But he talks a good message- one we should all take onboard once and a while more often.
I also like the fact he is a devout Husqvarna fan, unless it is an old McCulloch- yet still uses a 200T for a climbing saw............


----------



## TheDarkLordChinChin (Oct 2, 2019)

Yeah he has said that being crushed by a falling tree changed his outlook on life.
TBH I sometimes find his positivity a bit much but each to their own, if he wants to be positive in his videos then I don't care so long as he is genuine, which he seems to be.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Oct 2, 2019)

Bob Hedgecutter said:


> He is one of those guys you would like to meet one day, shake his hand and just sit a while and chew the fat. He has had some knocks and setbacks in life, perhaps that changed his attitude a little? But he talks a good message- one we should all take onboard once and a while more often.
> I also like the fact he is a devout Husqvarna fan, unless it is an old McCulloch- yet still uses a 200T for a climbing saw............


He's the genuine article, very grounded/down to earth.


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Oct 2, 2019)

Genuine is the keyword to his whole appeal and why all kinds of folks enjoy the channel. He certainly strives to bring out the positive in people (and the moment), which in turn tends to make ya feel good for a minute even if you're having a lousy day. What he lacks in finesse he certainly makes up for with authenticity. 

And he's pretty good with a rope and a saw..., and a file.


----------



## TBS (Oct 2, 2019)

Bob Hedgecutter said:


> He is one of those guys you would like to meet one day, shake his hand and just sit a while and chew the fat. He has had some knocks and setbacks in life, perhaps that changed his attitude a little? But he talks a good message- one we should all take onboard once and a while more often.
> I also like the fact he is a devout Husqvarna fan, unless it is an old McCulloch- yet still uses a 200T for a climbing saw............



He's got one or two dolmars and some echos, he has the little 2511 that he uses once in a while. I like that he doesn't tell people like and subscribe in his videos, someone asked him about that during a live stream and he said didn't feel right doing that.


----------



## Bob Hedgecutter (Oct 2, 2019)

TheBrushSlasher said:


> He's got one or two dolmars and some echos, he has the little 2511 that he uses once in a while. I like that he doesn't tell people like and subscribe in his videos, someone asked him about that during a live stream and he said didn't feel right doing that.



I have also seen him running a Hultzforma 365/372 clone and a Joncutter top handle- although they might be Hogan's saws? 
We all stray from the path now and then- I have owned a couple of Husqvarna saws myself- but generally you could consider him a Husky fan.


----------



## TBS (Oct 2, 2019)

Bob Hedgecutter said:


> I have also seen him running a Hultzforma 365/372 clone and a Joncutter top handle- although they might be Hogan's saws?
> We all stray from the path now and then- I have owned a couple of Husqvarna saws myself- but generally you could consider him a Husky fan.



The holtzforma is what he bought Hogan and I the groundie runs one too. He does love his Huskies especially the 372s.


----------



## Kensie1988 (Oct 2, 2019)

Bob Hedgecutter said:


> I have also seen him running a Hultzforma 365/372 clone and a Joncutter top handle- although they might be Hogan's saws?
> We all stray from the path now and then- I have owned a couple of Husqvarna saws myself- but generally you could consider him a Husky fan.


He was testing the clone, had bear claw port it with an OEM piston and it didn't even last a day, the 200T climbing saw is just really hard to beat for power and weight

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988 (Oct 2, 2019)

TheBrushSlasher said:


> He's got one or two dolmars and some echos, he has the little 2511 that he uses once in a while. I like that he doesn't tell people like and subscribe in his videos, someone asked him about that during a live stream and he said didn't feel right doing that.


He tells people on his live streams to leave a up or a down, and every now and then on the videos too, he has learned that the algorithm favors ups and downs, so he says leave either lol

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## 777funk (Oct 2, 2019)

I like the positivity. Having a tree fall on you (or any new lease on life for that matter) tends to brighten you up a bit. Maybe we all need to be shaken up occasionally to appreciate life and those we love. Life's short and no guarantees.

I like that he uses axes instead of wood splitters. I cut wood because I enjoy it and the excercize. He must feel the same way! But I do it as a hobby and a cost savings; not an occupation. I can split my 4 cords a year by hand while I'm whistling and enjoying the morning. If I had to do it all day, I'm sure I would invest in more than a Fiscars and a Sotz Monster Maul.


----------



## TBS (Oct 2, 2019)

777funk said:


> I like the positivity. Having a tree fall on you (or any new lease on life for that matter) tends to brighten you up a bit. Maybe we all need to be shaken up occasionally to appreciate life and those we love. Life's short and no guarantees.
> 
> I like that he uses axes instead of wood splitters. I cut wood because I enjoy it and the excercize. He must feel the same way! But I do it as a hobby and a cost savings; not an occupation. I can split my 4 cords a year by hand while I'm whistling and enjoying the morning. If I had to do it all day, I'm sure I would invest in more than a Fiscars and a Sotz Monster Maul.



Having that happen then going through the rehab and recovery will test how strong you are. If you watch Cory Thayers youtube channel @human he fell about 30(?) Feet and was in a wheelchair for little bit. Got the fall on his gopro and kinda just documented what he did to stay sane during his recovery. I hope cory and Billy can get a chance to work together at some point I think that would be pretty interesting.


----------



## Kensie1988 (Oct 2, 2019)

TheBrushSlasher said:


> Having that happen then going through the rehab and recovery will test how strong you are. If you watch Cory Thayers youtube channel @human he fell about 30(?) Feet and was in a wheelchair for little bit. Got the fall on his gopro and kinda just documented what he did to stay sane during his recovery. I hope cory and Billy can get a chance to work together at some point I think that would be pretty interesting.


I agree! He has mentioned Corey before in a video where he was talking a out injuries and how it can happen to anyone in the blink of an eye.

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## MountainHigh (Oct 2, 2019)

Buckin Billy Ray is salt of the earth working class west coast Canadian eh!  
Born and raised in Nanaimo BC on Vancouver Island.
The accent has a sing song unassuming lilt that is specific to many working folks around BC.

This land is rich with old and new fallers/loggers who made/make their living in the woods. Usually tough as nails but frequently humble, generous and kind. Spending a lifetime in the woods can season a good soul.

You can see the hours and hours of experience in Billy Ray's clean cuts and skillful felling of difficult trees.
Great to see him making good using modern media to showcase his skills and generate some revenue. 

I also caught him and Hogan recently on a TV program called 'Axe Men' (I think that's what it was called).


----------



## Brent Nowell (Oct 2, 2019)

It’s nice to see people who like his attitude. To tell you the truth we need more people with his kind of “spirit” so to say.
Upbeat, positive and just genuinely happy about life and most importantly happy to make others happy.
Someone who doesn’t give a crap about what others think of them, someone who just wants to make you smile. 

If your looking to criticize people like that, think twice and ask yourself, what exactly is the problem with this person? Nothing. 

We grow up through school and life constantly comparing ourselves to what we should be, what we should look like or act like, it’s hard to get out of this mess of BS. People like billy remind us that it’s ok to be ourselves and to enjoy life and just as important make others enjoy it with you! 
When I see selfless happy people making others happy it makes me look at the Hollywood scene and the fashion industry and I feel like I want to puke. 

/rant


----------



## Kensie1988 (Oct 3, 2019)

Brent Nowell said:


> It’s nice to see people who like his attitude. To tell you the truth we need more people with his kind of “spirit” so to say.
> Upbeat, positive and just genuinely happy about life and most importantly happy to make others happy.
> Someone who doesn’t give a crap about what others think of them, someone who just wants to make you smile.
> 
> ...


Well said! Anyone who has anything bad to say about him need to look at themselves first! The guy is as genuine as you can be and he has helped more people than most realize!

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## eye.heart.trees (Oct 3, 2019)

Brent Nowell said:


> It’s nice to see people who like his attitude. To tell you the truth we need more people with his kind of “spirit” so to say.
> Upbeat, positive and just genuinely happy about life and most importantly happy to make others happy.
> Someone who doesn’t give a crap about what others think of them, someone who just wants to make you smile.
> 
> ...



Good rant for sure!! Have you watched Reg Coates' channel? He's got a great attitude/vibe as well (though nobody's got the energy Buckin' does, Steve['s Saloon] gets halfway there although Buckin' is a different level!)

I watched him for a while but haven't ever since his new video where he's very, very heavily promoting WEAVER....when I saw this thread I searched it for Weaver but found no hits so wanted to get others' thoughts....I think that Buckin' had/has a great message/attitude but I find it to be totally in-conflict / in contradiction to his doing a promotional piece for Weaver, hell the video I saw explaining the drama  even mentions how badly Weaver needed positive PR (I'd say they are beyond redemption but to each their own) and then instead of backing-off Richard Mumford, they spend next-to-nothing by making a (really nice)custom-embroidered harness and some leather gear for Buckin' and BOOM they've got a glowing PSA on their brand, brand-name in the video title and all, I posted to the comments I should probably check if he replied (I usually assume nobody replies to youtube comments, unsure why the hell I ever leave them in the 1st place although the comment-space for Buckin' is usually pretty positive)

It's just a conflict-of-interest thing, I mean his video is a *fantastic* advertisement for Weaver, w/o a doubt, it's hard to imagine that Buckin' was oblivious to the drama but maybe he was, if he was I feel that subsequently learning about it should make him tone-down his support, but if he did know that Weaver could reallllly use a good dose of PR after how they handled Mumford, and then Buckin' took the nice harness & did a (very cool) promotional-video for them, it just shatters all the good I saw in him (no amount of 'good vibes' can counterbalance someone who'd do a promotional video in this context, although again it's possible he was oblivious - would love to hear people's thoughts, I really don't want to dislike him but wouldn't be able to see him the same way if he did that promotional video knowing how&why Weaver needed it done..)


----------



## Kensie1988 (Oct 3, 2019)

eye.heart.trees said:


> Good rant for sure!! Have you watched Reg Coates' channel? He's got a great attitude/vibe as well (though nobody's got the energy Buckin' does, Steve['s Saloon] gets halfway there although Buckin' is a different level!)
> 
> I watched him for a while but haven't ever since his new video where he's very, very heavily promoting WEAVER....when I saw this thread I searched it for Weaver but found no hits so wanted to get others' thoughts....I think that Buckin' had/has a great message/attitude but I find it to be totally in-conflict / in contradiction to his doing a promotional piece for Weaver, hell the video I saw explaining the drama  even mentions how badly Weaver needed positive PR (I'd say they are beyond redemption but to each their own) and then instead of backing-off Richard Mumford, they spend next-to-nothing by making a (really nice)custom-embroidered harness and some leather gear for Buckin' and BOOM they've got a glowing PSA on their brand, brand-name in the video title and all, I posted to the comments I should probably check if he replied (I usually assume nobody replies to youtube comments, unsure why the hell I ever leave them in the 1st place although the comment-space for Buckin' is usually pretty positive)
> 
> It's just a conflict-of-interest thing, I mean his video is a *fantastic* advertisement for Weaver, w/o a doubt, it's hard to imagine that Buckin' was oblivious to the drama but maybe he was, if he was I feel that subsequently learning about it should make him tone-down his support, but if he did know that Weaver could reallllly use a good dose of PR after how they handled Mumford, and then Buckin' took the nice harness & did a (very cool) promotional-video for them, it just shatters all the good I saw in him (no amount of 'good vibes' can counterbalance someone who'd do a promotional video in this context, although again it's possible he was oblivious - would love to hear people's thoughts, I really don't want to dislike him but wouldn't be able to see him the same way if he did that promotional video knowing how&why Weaver needed it done..)



I was wondering when this would be brought up. You have to look it all sides of this story, I've talked with Buckin extensively about this. I have nothing against Richard, but he took a design pioneered by Michael, made modifications to it and then started selling it without consulting Michael, if you invented something an someone took it and "made it better" and started selling it without consulting you how would you feel? It wasnt till later when Michael became employed by weaver and in turn weaver gained all of his intellectual property did weaver get involved. There should have been more due diligence done to make sure no toes were being stepped on, because there wasn't it has turned into an all out war on Weaver. EDIT: All because weaver is protecting Michael and their intellectual property, which is what anyone would do in their situation.


----------



## MountainHigh (Oct 3, 2019)

Mumford .... Weaver ....? No idea who they are or to what you are referring, and really have no desire to get into the weeds. If you are thinking interesting characters like Billy Ray are perfect, or can't step in a pile of sh**, you'd be wrong


----------



## Andyshine77 (Oct 3, 2019)

eye.heart.trees said:


> Good rant for sure!! Have you watched Reg Coates' channel? He's got a great attitude/vibe as well (though nobody's got the energy Buckin' does, Steve['s Saloon] gets halfway there although Buckin' is a different level!)
> 
> I watched him for a while but haven't ever since his new video where he's very, very heavily promoting WEAVER....when I saw this thread I searched it for Weaver but found no hits so wanted to get others' thoughts....I think that Buckin' had/has a great message/attitude but I find it to be totally in-conflict / in contradiction to his doing a promotional piece for Weaver, hell the video I saw explaining the drama  even mentions how badly Weaver needed positive PR (I'd say they are beyond redemption but to each their own) and then instead of backing-off Richard Mumford, they spend next-to-nothing by making a (really nice)custom-embroidered harness and some leather gear for Buckin' and BOOM they've got a glowing PSA on their brand, brand-name in the video title and all, I posted to the comments I should probably check if he replied (I usually assume nobody replies to youtube comments, unsure why the hell I ever leave them in the 1st place although the comment-space for Buckin' is usually pretty positive)
> 
> It's just a conflict-of-interest thing, I mean his video is a *fantastic* advertisement for Weaver, w/o a doubt, it's hard to imagine that Buckin' was oblivious to the drama but maybe he was, if he was I feel that subsequently learning about it should make him tone-down his support, but if he did know that Weaver could reallllly use a good dose of PR after how they handled Mumford, and then Buckin' took the nice harness & did a (very cool) promotional-video for them, it just shatters all the good I saw in him (no amount of 'good vibes' can counterbalance someone who'd do a promotional video in this context, although again it's possible he was oblivious - would love to hear people's thoughts, I really don't want to dislike him but wouldn't be able to see him the same way if he did that promotional video knowing how&why Weaver needed it done..)


If you don't get stuff in writing, it's fair game, free market. Plus no one really cares about this other than maybe a handful forum members somewhere.[emoji23] Someone's always got to be a Negative Nancy.[emoji111]


----------



## TheDarkLordChinChin (Oct 3, 2019)

I get what @eye.heart.trees is saying about Buckin' promoting Weaver. He isnt really someone who you would imagine promoting a company.

BUT. And it is a big but (at least in my opinion). He does seem to really like Weaver, having talked about them a LOT in his videos. I dont think he is just promoting them because they are paying him.
Also, ad revenue has gone to sh1t on youtube in the last few years and a lot of youtubers (even people thought to be to big to fail) have had to get sponsorships and affiliations to cover mass demonitized videos. Although Buckin's videos seem to have ads in them most of the time.
If he likes and trusts the company then where is the fault in him promoting them. imo.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Oct 3, 2019)

TheDarkLordChinChin said:


> I get what @eye.heart.trees is saying about Buckin' promoting Weaver. He isnt really someone who you would imagine promoting a company.
> 
> BUT. And it is a big but (at least in my opinion). He does seem to really like Weaver, having talked about them a LOT in his videos. I dont think he is just promoting them because they are paying him.
> Also, ad revenue has gone to sh1t on youtube in the last few years and a lot of youtubers (even people thought to be to big to fail) have had to get sponsorships and affiliations to cover mass demonitized videos. Although Buckin's videos seem to have ads in them most of the time.
> If he likes and trusts the company then where is the fault in him promoting them. imo.


Funny thing is I haven't even noticed him supporting Weaver. My guess is climbers pick up on that stuff, didn't even register, and honestly, good for him.


----------



## Kensie1988 (Oct 3, 2019)

Andyshine77 said:


> Funny thing is I haven't even noticed him supporting Weaver. My guess is climbers pick up on that stuff, didn't even register, and honestly, good for him.


He has a couple videos where he is field testing Weaver's new felling belt for loggers, and the latest ones he is just talking about how high quality it is and after the changes they made to it that he suggested how functional it is now. And your right, most climbers are a tight knit group of people.

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988 (Oct 3, 2019)

Honestly though, who better to help field test a product then an old school logger who will give it to you strait.

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDarkLordChinChin (Oct 3, 2019)

His young lad has the makings of a good logger too. And he can climb.
There used to be 2 other young fellas in his videos, are they his sons too? Victor and someone else.


----------



## Kensie1988 (Oct 3, 2019)

TheDarkLordChinChin said:


> His young lad has the makings of a good logger too. And he can climb.
> There used to be 2 other young fellas in his videos, are they his sons too? Victor and someone else.


Victor and Nick Hanna. They are still around and Buckin still does some tree work for Vic every now and then, but since Hogan started climbing he does most of the work for Vic. Nick still hangs out every now and then when he isn't working.

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDarkLordChinChin (Oct 3, 2019)

But they are not related?


----------



## Kensie1988 (Oct 3, 2019)

TheDarkLordChinChin said:


> But they are not related?


No sir they are not

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Marshy (Oct 3, 2019)

Sounds like there is a huge back story that maybe only a small group of people know about. I am not one of them "in the know" regarding Weaver or what may have transpired with them and their product. Whatever that may be, it wouldn't change my opinion of Billy. He doesnt seem to be a guy who wants to get involved with that sort of drama. If you feel differently then you must not watch him very much. 

As far as I can tell, he's used weaver in the past and liked their product and they reached out to him and asked for his opinion on refining the belt. How Weaver got to the point where they were with the belt prior to asking for Billy's input is no reflection on Billy IMO and is irrelevant. 

Originally he was not promoting them. He did a review on the belt and gave them feedback. They refined it and made it into a well functioning belt and he likes it. They gave him and Hogan new belts with custom inscriptions and they also gave them climbing harnesses. Now Weaver is promoting Billy by giving him some of the earnings from sales of the new belt. So, yeah of course Billy's now going to promote them. That's not a crime IMO and I wouldn't fault anyone for taking advantage of a situation like that. In fact, I'm happy for him. 

I did go to Buckin' Stock, met him and his family. I can tell you without a doubt, there's nothing fake about him. What you see is what you get. The thing about it is, he has way too much character and is so overly committed to his message of kindness to fake something like that. There's no way anyone has enough energy to fake something like that. I strongly encourage everyone to go next year if you can make it. It was a blast and felt like I made some new life long friends.


----------



## TheDarkLordChinChin (Oct 3, 2019)

I really want to go if I can make it. Judging by the videos it looked like great craic.


----------



## Marshy (Oct 3, 2019)

TheDarkLordChinChin said:


> His young lad has the makings of a good logger too. And he can climb.
> There used to be 2 other young fellas in his videos, are they his sons too? Victor and someone else.


Victor is not family. Hes another young tree man who runs his own tree company. He doesnt have his Faller certificate (that I know of) so he relies on Billy to do falling for him. The other young man you might have seen is Nick Hanna maybe? He was on a few times, did some milling with him but is not family and just an acquaintance as far as I know. His son Hogan did start a tree business and is working with one of his friends who also works as a groundie with another local company. Tyson I believe is his name. He was with him on a job that they had to take a boat ride to get on the island. That was Hogans first tree job under his new company name.


----------



## Marshy (Oct 3, 2019)

TheDarkLordChinChin said:


> I really want to go if I can make it. Judging by the videos it looked like great craic.


They did it a little different this year than the first (so I was told). It had structure so he moved around and a crowd followed. I hope in the future it doesnt get so large that you lose the ability to get time with him. After all that's why we're all there. However I will say, if you're not socializing with the rest of the folks there then you are missing out on the true purpose.


----------



## TheDarkLordChinChin (Oct 3, 2019)

Wow I didnt know Hogan started his own tree service, good for him, hope it goes well.
Yeah, it would be a bit sad (and great) if buckinstock became a huge event with thousands of people.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Oct 3, 2019)

Kensie1988 said:


> He has a couple videos where he is field testing Weaver's new felling belt for loggers, and the latest ones he is just talking about how high quality it is and after the changes they made to it that he suggested how functional it is now. And your right, most climbers are a tight knit group of people.
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


OK I remember those videos. I can't believe anyone would take that as him promoting a product, at least not at that time. LOL people are so touchy feely now a days.


----------



## Kensie1988 (Oct 3, 2019)

Andyshine77 said:


> OK I remember those videos. I can't believe anyone would take that as him promoting a product. LOL people are so touchy feely now a days.


That they are, because of his field testing and help with the design Weaver is actually giving him a small kick back for anyone that uses his links to buy Weaver products, but other than that he doesn't have any actual sponsors that pay him to promote their products.

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyshine77 (Oct 3, 2019)

Marshy said:


> Victor is not family. Hes another young tree man who runs his own tree company. He doesnt have his Faller certificate (that I know of) so he relies on Billy to do falling for him. The other young man you might have seen is Nick Hanna maybe? He was on a few times, did some milling with him but is not family and just an acquaintance as far as I know. His son Hogan did start a tree business and is working with one of his friends who also works as a groundie with another local company. Tyson I believe is his name. He was with him on a job that they had to take a boat ride to get on the island. That was Hogans first tree job under his new company name.



We're Victor and Nick at BS this year? I chatted with them a bit last year, but haven't heard much from them lately.[emoji111]


----------



## Andyshine77 (Oct 3, 2019)

Kensie1988 said:


> That they are, because of his field testing and help with the design Weaver is actually giving him a small kick back for anyone that uses his links to buy Weaver products, but other than that he doesn't have any actual sponsors that pay him to promote their products.
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


And its a free market, good on him if he gets a few extra bucks here and there.


----------



## Kensie1988 (Oct 3, 2019)

Andyshine77 said:


> And its a free market, good on him if he gets a few extra bucks here and there.


Absolutely, that drama has nothing to do with him, and he told me the guy from Weaver who reached out to him for help with the design of the belt has nothing to do with what's going on in all that drama going on higher up.

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyshine77 (Oct 3, 2019)

Kensie1988 said:


> Absolutely, that drama has nothing to do with him, and he told me the guy from Weaver who reached out to him for help with the design of the belt has nothing to do with what's going on in all that drama going on higher up.
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


And good on him and for not paying any attention to it, most of that stuff stems from jealousy anyway.


----------



## Haironyourchest (Oct 3, 2019)

Anyone watch the video where he tells the story about breaking his back? (A tree fell on him).
Have to say, it was one of the most affecting stories I've heard. Teared up by the end of it. Worth watching.


----------



## TheDarkLordChinChin (Oct 3, 2019)

There was some mention of Cory aka Human earlier today.
He's another solid guy. I watch a lot of his videos, he has had an interesting life.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Oct 4, 2019)

TheDarkLordChinChin said:


> There was some mention of Cory aka Human earlier today.
> He's another solid guy. I watch a lot of his videos, he has had an interesting life.


Yup. Enjoy his videos 
Still learning. 
But truthful!!!!


----------



## Jethro 2t sniffer (Oct 4, 2019)

Billy is the reason why there's yellow saws all through my shed. Just stumbled across him 1 day I think it was the big maple he was cutting with a 10-10 and that was it the hunt for yellow began and by jingos it doesn't stop lol.

I've cut a bunch of trees now small big and huge and thanks to him and his videos I can put them where I need too or understand when I can't or shouldn't touch a tree.

Axes.. an axe was axe to me before buckin there was big axes small axes and splitting axes and now I have a whole new appreciation for a nice axe and to be fair any wooden handle tool. I went an found a nice little HB head and got a handle from hultifors and restored it thanks to his vids it's a ummm a "dandy" in my eyes lol and got a wicked cut on my finger to show for it hahaha

His positivity is great. He a real man who works for his family looks after the elderly and who ever he can. Contributes to society the way we all should he teaches us to be good decent humans and we need more of that is this horrible little facebooky mess of a world we're heading to

Kensie I been watching you a bit man love those history videos you did. I have a poulan question for you but here is probably not the place lol


----------



## Jethro 2t sniffer (Oct 4, 2019)

Forgot to mention sharpening I have never used any type of guide other than the husky depth gauge. That man WILL teach you if you take the time to understand the cutter and take each cutter separately and keep at it and at and at it. 1 tank sharpen 1 tank sharpen and repeat. Every time you use it even for 1 quarter tank of cookies to try your last filling effort and do that for a month or two or 12 and bingo it just clicks. You will find your own ways that he hasn't shown you but that's ok that's what its about.

A while back on the building site I used the little builders top handle makita and was horrified at its chain and went and grabbed there file. After 1 tooth with the stupid guide I pulled it off and had at it. The way I see it and "feel" it you cannot steer the file around the tooth to shape it the way it needs (each tooth is different) with a guide. Thanks to Billy I never used 1 at the start of my saw journey and never picked up the bad habits that form when using a guide.

It's not so much that each tooth is different as such but needs to be treated that way so you shape the tooth to what it needs to look like and that constant study of the tooth gets ya eye in reeeeel good. Then after a while you feel what it looks like with out looking and sure enough take a peek and it looks just like you felt with the file.

All stuff I picked up from buckin. I have a heap of yarns with old guys who have ran saws for years and saw mechanics n bla bla bla (never a logger or tree guy though) and none seemed to sink that stuff in like Billy I don't like his "boat" idea though I got what he was trying to get but I get that just with the right pressure.

Went cutting with a guy in his 60s who is a clever guy cut all his life and he was teasing me for months beforehand about my Mac's well boy did he get a surprise from my pm700 lol a good chain a good tune and his stihl looked silly lol.

Thanks Billy you set my life on a different course hugely

Sorry for the long novel's guys


----------



## Kensie1988 (Oct 4, 2019)

Jethro 2t sniffer said:


> Billy is the reason why there's yellow saws all through my shed. Just stumbled across him 1 day I think it was the big maple he was cutting with a 10-10 and that was it the hunt for yellow began and by jingos it doesn't stop lol.
> 
> I've cut a bunch of trees now small big and huge and thanks to him and his videos I can put them where I need too or understand when I can't or shouldn't touch a tree.
> 
> ...


Shoot me a message or ask it over in the vintage chainsaw lounge thread I started years ago, if I can't answer it someone else can.

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## svk (Oct 4, 2019)

I watched the one yesterday where the tree whacked him in the back. Crazy stuff. Great story though.


----------



## Kensie1988 (Oct 4, 2019)

svk said:


> I watched the one yesterday where the tree whacked him in the back. Crazy stuff. Great story though.


Yeah that one pulls at the heart strings

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Marshy (Oct 7, 2019)

Andyshine77 said:


> We're Victor and Nick at BS this year? I chatted with them a bit last year, but haven't heard much from them lately.[emoji111]


No, neither made it this year. I was hoping to meet them. Maybe next year.


----------



## svk (Nov 5, 2019)

How big of an event is BuckinStock?


----------



## MontanaResident (Nov 5, 2019)

svk said:


> How big of an event is BuckinStock?



There was a series of YouTube videos showing the event. It is a rather small gathering of chainsaw users. Not quite WoodStock (or even close), but good information and about what you can see in his videos. I'd go if it was within my driving distance (<100 miles). I'd like to have him critic my hand filing, giving me tips on how I am doing.


----------



## Freudianfloyd (Nov 5, 2019)

I have been watching some of his videos lately. And he seems like a guy I would love to hang out with. His positivity and outlook on life reminds me of Bob Ross. I could only wish to be as happy at the things I do as he is.


----------



## svk (Nov 5, 2019)

Freudianfloyd said:


> I have been watching some of his videos lately. And he seems like a guy I would love to hang out with. His positivity and outlook on life reminds me of Bob Ross. I could only wish to be as happy at the things I do as he is.


Having a job that one loves, where he can pick and choose his work is definitely a great place to be at in one's life.


----------



## svk (Nov 5, 2019)

MontanaResident said:


> There was a series of YouTube videos showing the event. It is a rather small gathering of chainsaw users. Not quite WoodStock (or even close), but good information and about what you can see in his videos. I'd go if it was within my driving distance (<100 miles). I'd like to have him critic my hand filing, giving me tips on how I am doing.


Do you know if he plans to do it in Indiana ever year? That is my birthday weekend and about 14 hour drive. Might be a cool trip.


----------



## EchoRomeoCharlie (Nov 5, 2019)

I was thinking about going to buckinstock next year.

I've been watching Billy ever since I got interested in doing tree work for more than just putting up wood for the winter. Been sub'd for a long time now. Really enjoy his outlook on life and his relationship with his son and his son's journey in tree work. I think it's great. Wholesome stuff.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Nov 5, 2019)

svk said:


> How big of an event is BuckinStock?


I went for one day last year, I would say at least 100 people came and went throughout the day. It was a 3 day event in all so maybe a couple hundred all together. Heard more people went this year. Sounding like 2020 will be back in Indiana.

Yes Billy is a good dude.


----------



## svk (Nov 5, 2019)

I love his videos although they are a bit long for me to watch in one sitting. He puts in a lot of time into them though!!


----------



## Matt93eg (Nov 5, 2019)

I check pretty much daily if I have time to see if any new vids are up from Buckin. He seems like great guy to me. 

His sharpening videos have helped me tremendously on my quest to file free hand correctly and consistently.


----------



## Jethro 2t sniffer (Nov 5, 2019)

My 3 year old boy.. oi do ya want postman pat or Billy on? "BILLY!" He will sit there and watch for hours if I let him cad at age 2

And 3 now we held the handles together and he had the throttle and cut a few cookies that day with the Mac. 
yes he has muffs


----------



## Jethro 2t sniffer (Nov 5, 2019)

Matt93eg said:


> I check pretty much daily if I have time to see if any new vids are up from Buckin. He seems like great guy to me.
> 
> His sharpening videos have helped me tremendously on my quest to file free hand correctly and consistently.



Plus 1 on the sharpening


----------



## Matt93eg (Nov 5, 2019)

Jethro 2t sniffer said:


> Plus 1 on the sharpening



Plus one on the Mac collecting to! He’s the reason I have my 10-10. Nothing wrong with CAD for your son at age 3 either. That’s awesome. Great pictures.


----------



## Jethro 2t sniffer (Nov 5, 2019)

Matt93eg said:


> Plus one on the Mac collecting to! He’s the reason I have my 10-10. Nothing wrong with CAD for your son at age 3 either. That’s awesome. Great pictures.



Yeah could be worse addictions to have.

Welcome to yellow saws they breed together so be careful lol

And cheers need to remember to get more pictures


----------



## TheDarkLordChinChin (Nov 5, 2019)

Anyone see his video from today? The man got a copy of "High Climbers and Timber Fallers" in the post singed by Gerald Beranek himself!


----------



## Czed (Nov 5, 2019)

I'm up to 5 266s my favorite all time favorite

Have another ported one on the way


----------



## Marshy (Nov 14, 2019)

It was a great time. I'll be going back again next year. I have two videos on my channel so far about it and plan to make a third. It was a nice event and met some great people.


----------



## svk (Nov 14, 2019)

Marshy said:


> It was a nice event and met some great people.


So in other words the ported saw polishing crew doesn’t attend buckinstock.


----------



## Marshy (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## svk (Nov 14, 2019)

Billy’s YT site definitely has gained critical mass now. It’s cool to see all of the “new” old saws he’s acquired over the past couple of years.


----------



## Marshy (Nov 14, 2019)

svk said:


> So in other words the ported saw polishing crew doesn’t attend buckinstock.


Lots of ported saws there. Not as many people bringing saws as I thought but still plenty of saws none the less. This years event was structured and he moved around and did certain things so it was far different than a GTG. It wasnt a free for all like I was kind of hoping.


----------



## clemsonfor (Nov 14, 2019)

I liked him on Ax Men this year.

Sent from my moto g(7) using Tapatalk


----------



## T O Double D (Nov 18, 2019)

I'm curious what people think of his casual use of gaffs? He's used them in several vids for pruning jobs, and in this one he even says he'd climbed the tree years ago and shows its scars.


----------



## Kensie1988 (Nov 18, 2019)

Thick bark conifer trees aren't going to be hurt by gaffs like other thin bark species would.

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Quigleythemystic (Nov 20, 2019)

I'm thinkin about buying a mac PM850 from a good friend of mine. I guess it just needs a new ignition coil and some TLC. After I saw buckins pm850 I had to have one


----------



## Jethro 2t sniffer (Nov 20, 2019)

Quigleythemystic said:


> I'm thinkin about buying a mac PM850 from a good friend of mine. I guess it just needs a new ignition coil and some TLC. After I saw buckins pm850 I had to have one



Lucky man and a very good friend indeed


----------



## TheDarkLordChinChin (Jan 9, 2020)

He just hit 100k subscribers.


----------



## MontanaResident (Jan 9, 2020)

TheDarkLordChinChin said:


> He just hit 100k subscribers.



I learned more from him in a few videos, then I learned on this site after many years. He doesn't reinforce misinformation, but rather learns, tests and shares.

I am anxious for spring weather when I can use his square grinding tutorials on my chains and gets some serious cutting edges.


----------



## TheDarkLordChinChin (Jan 9, 2020)

Yeah, I learned a lot about sharpening and felling big conifer trees from him.


----------



## Quigleythemystic (Jan 16, 2020)

He's defenatly a genuine dude. Reminds me of my father before he passed. That square grind technique is boss.


----------

